# Abu Dhabi accom question (is it all about Dubai?!) Advice appreciated



## boltonwanderer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

A quick posting to introduce myself! I am moving to Abu Dhabi to teach in a vocational college. I will be based in Al Shahama from January 2012. Nervous and excited in equal measures!! 

My accommodation budget is 9280 a month (111,360 a year). Being based in Al Shahama, is it feasible to be based near the beach somewhere and commute via public transport? I haven’t been able to get a gauge on the distances involved. I would like to live somewhere that has a few expats with a bit going on, but not far from work. Any ideas? 

Also, I am arriving as a single 30 year old, looking to make new mates and start some new hobbies in the Abu Dhabi area. I’ve travelled extensively, and lived abroad before, but nothing like what I am about to do. Hence a few questions! 
It would be really great to hear from likeminded people. Any help, advice, tips or conversation are appreciated! 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Mate, 

Shahmaa is a very small town, never expect any kind of fun or entertainment there lol, its a pure desert with some houses around, the beach also is very far from Shahmaha and no access for public transport there...

better u come here and stay for a week in a hotel, then u can take a decision whether to stay in Shamaha , Dubai or Abudhabi.....111000 its more than enough to get a good apartment or a small townhouse in Dubai or Abudhabi.....just be excited and leave the nervousness away ,,,if u need any further info or help my Email & Messenger is : [email protected] 

Regards 
Salem


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

boltonwanderer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> is it feasible to be based near the beach somewhere and commute via public transport? I haven’t been able to get a gauge on the distances involved. I would like to live somewhere that has a few expats with a bit going on, but not far from work. Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers in advance!


I guess it really depends on your definition of far. Like the previous poster said Al Shahama is really not near anything. Definitely no public transportation around there. I think you may have to look at about a 45 minute commute each way to/from Dubai Marina if you want to be near a beach and be somewhere that has a few expats and a bit going on.


----------



## boltonwanderer (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much to both of you for your advice. 

I was starting to wonder where Al Shahama was exactly, especially as I was struggling to find it on a map!! I am happy to drive an hour tops each way, especially to live in a place like Dubai. 

Hearing it from an actual person is good, so it is good to know a 45 minute commute is possible. 

I do have 5 days in a hotel when I get there, so that is good.


----------

